# Anybody eat Bluefish?



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have been catching some nice ones lately and I usually throw them back. Fun as hell to catch, remind me of fighting a big bass, but I don't know too much about eating them. My Pops always told me that bluefish was good but he'll eat anything. Anybody eat it? anybody like it?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I've never eaten one. For some reason on the east coast they are considered table fare and here they are considered a "trash" fish. Having said that, I don't have any plans to eat one. Too many other tasty fish around here!


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

The taste fine fresh. Just need a little meal and hot grease.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

You know why they call the blue fish? 

Cause they are sad!

Greasy even fried, but smoked they are good as any oily fish.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I love them, but only fresh. They don't freeze well at all.


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

They are not bad. I grew up in SC and we ate bluefish alot there, they taste the same here. I noticed most people on the gulf side dont eat blues unless they were born over on the atlantic side then moved here, but I also noticed on the atlantic side they think amberjack is a trash fish. But here in the gulf they eat them. either way I eat them both.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Keep them really cold after you catch them. They are more oily than most and the blood line is stronger than most. Soak in buttermilk batter and fry. Try them and see.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I have eaten them like said above they are not bad if they're fresh and make sure you cut ALL the red out


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Love them fresh!!! Get the blood line out


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

MrFish said:


> I love them, but only fresh. They don't freeze well at all.


Same as above and aslso cut blood out!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Fresh, fried up they taste pretty darn good. Firm texture tastes just like any fried mullet or catfish you've had.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

King24 said:


> They are not bad. I grew up in SC and we ate bluefish alot there, they taste the same here. I noticed most people on the gulf side dont eat blues unless they were born over on the atlantic side then moved here, but I also noticed on the atlantic side they think amberjack is a trash fish. But here in the gulf they eat them. either way I eat them both.


Big difference in Atlantic AJ's and Gulf AJ's when it comes to taste and the amount of worms in the meat. 

I spent two years in SC and I wondered why everyone didn't eat the AJ's. I found out when I brought a few home one time. Slap full of worms and the taste was horrible. Not sure why the difference. They look exactly the same to me. But taste is definately different.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Cut out the red,smoke them,bake them.Best when fresh....................

Robin


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I love some fresh blackened blue fish


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Telum Pisces said:


> Big difference in Atlantic AJ's and Gulf AJ's when it comes to taste and the amount of worms in the meat.
> 
> I spent two years in SC and I wondered why everyone didn't eat the AJ's. I found out when I brought a few home one time. Slap full of worms and the taste was horrible. Not sure why the difference. They look exactly the same to me. But taste is definately different.


Some have worms. They are the same as here. I have caught more really wormy ones in SC than here, Guess thats how they got the bad name there. I was fishing in charleston last month and threw down on some AJs they were the same as here, sorry you got some with alot of worms. Just like this weekend im going to limit out on AJs here and there going to taste the same. But the bluefish here or in SC, i have never had any worms and still taste the same to me. its all on how you cook it. just get that blood line out.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Don't anyone ever make fun of us here in Louisiana about the stuff we eat! I am sorry, but you can take bluefish and soak it in milk, vinegar, clorox, or whatever. Then you can fry it, bake it, burn it, again--whatever. It is still horrible compared to trout, reds, catfish, even spanish mackerel. Some of you guys must really be hungry!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

lsucole said:


> Don't anyone ever make fun of us here in Louisiana about the stuff we eat! I am sorry, but you can take bluefish and soak it in milk, vinegar, clorox, or whatever. Then you can fry it, bake it, burn it, again--whatever. It is still horrible compared to trout, reds, catfish, even spanish mackerel. Some of you guys must really be hungry!!


I've seen guys in LA eat carp balls, so ya'll can't say much about bluefish.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Hey, that's carp testicles---- watch your language!


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

The AJ's in Hawaii also have worms. I was told also not to eat them because of the worms in it, but I did not believe them. I had to see it for myself. So, I caught one, took it home and gut it out, there was worms alright. I tried bluefish once and did not like because it was too oily.


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

I had an uncle that lived in Gulf Shores all his life and worked on shrimp boats. He would cut the red meat out and when he got his grease hot, he would put tobasco sauce in the grease. They tasted pretty good.


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

Bluefish receipe? First, always eat them fresh and preferrably out of the gulf. Second, fillet, skin and cut the rib bones out.. Third, sautee in electric skillet with a light coating of a mixture of Worchestershire, Soy sauce and what personal preference one might have... Good eating and good for you as well.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

cut blood line out i soak mine in sprite or any lemon lime drink for 24 hours ....then fry...pretty good........


----------

